# What a KO punch!!!



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone see this? I can't wait till it comes out. 










http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2676-20


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep...reportedly $2500-$3000.:blink:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Just when I was looking at the greenlee one that takes the Mikita batteries. Now I don't know which to get!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

deep cover said:


> yep...reportedly $2500-$3000.:blink:


$1600


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Does it do 4"?

Yes it does


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Does it do 4"?


 It says it does and in stainless steel.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> $1600





> One retailer shows all of the kits priced at $2429. It seems unlikely that all three kits will be priced the same, but this should at least indicate the neighborhood of what they’ll be priced at.


http://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-m18-force-logic-knockout-punch-driver/


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Aegis said:


> It says it does and in stainless steel.


That is the key point. Greenlee dies for stainless in those large sizes are exceedingly expensive. The Milwaukee is very cheap relative to its spec. I it does what it says and you need stainless dies it's a great deal.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

The greenlee LS 50 punches up to 6". 
I bought the set that came with punches from 1/2 to 2". The entire set cost me 1,250
Came with makita charger and one batterie


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

123electric said:


> The greenlee LS 50 punches up to 6".
> I bought the set that came with punches from 1/2 to 2". The entire set cost me 1,250
> Came with makita charger and one batterie


I'm sorry but the only thing I could think of about your post is that you spelled battery like a Canadian.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Smileyboy said:


> Anyone see this? I can't wait till it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No reviews yet, is anyone here Going to post one?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry on the spelling. As for price it's a no brainer why anyone would not go Greenlee on this vs Milwakee. I have used it up to 4".
Plus all my Greenlee dies interchange with the LS-50


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't used the Milwaukee, but I like the Greenlee for the rotating head and the ability to get in tight spaces. The Milwaukee specs show 9.21lbs, I hope that is the whole kit. I have 5 of the Greenlee sets and the are a huge time saver. They didn't offer them in a speed set when I bought them, but I have a couple of those as well.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.greenlee.com/products/SPEED-PUNCHING-TOOL-KIT-(LS50L11SP).html

I'm not so sure I would want to switch to a different type of drawstud at this point. 
With the Milwaukee, if you like your dies, you can keep your dies.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

123electric said:


> The greenlee LS 50 punches up to 6". I bought the set that came with punches from 1/2 to 2". The entire set cost me 1,250 Came with makita charger and one batterie


Can yours punch even higher if you bought bigger dies?

Also where did you get for $1250?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I have only punched up to 4" with mine. According to the Greenlee LS -50 video on you tube and specs say it will punch up to 6"


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

jrannis said:


> http://www.greenlee.com/products/SPEED-PUNCHING-TOOL-KIT-(LS50L11SP).html
> 
> I'm not so sure I would want to switch to a different type of drawstud at this point.
> With the Milwaukee, if you like your dies, you can keep your dies.


Predy sure the miwaukee comes with two draw studs, one that works with common threaded dies

I expect the 1600 price is the 4" set. The 2" set should be cheaper and the bare punch even cheaper. I would be very surprised if they don't undercut greenlee. I'm sure they looked at their only competition and designed theirs so they could sell it cheaper


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Aegis said:


> Also where did you get for $1250?


'Murica.

Most things can be found for cheaper discounts down there. A quick google search I saw the kit for $1366:

http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-LS50L11B-Battery-Powered-Knockout-Driver/dp/B005CAJH3E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1394296380&sr=8-2&keywords=greenlee+ls50


vs

http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=greenlee+ls50 $2382 CDN


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So ,,,,,,,, anybody figure out yet how many holes you gotta punch to recover the investment of 1,200 for one of those fancy rigs?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You gotta be doing holes like Ron Jeremy to make it economical.

But who says everything has be economical? Sometimes easier or more fun is priceless.. I saw that in a tv commercial or something.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Aegis said:


> Just when I was looking at the greenlee one that takes the Mikita batteries. Now I don't know which to get!


...your comparing a Milwaukee knock out set with Greenlee, that's funny. IMO, If you buy Greenlee, you only buy the tool once, it will outlive you!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> So ,,,,,,,, anybody figure out yet how many holes you gotta punch to recover the investment of 1,200 for one of those fancy rigs?


Do you have a knockout set on your trucks? 

We are talking $300 for up to 2", for a hand/wrench set. They take about 2 minutes doing it by hand and you are sure to bust your knuckles every now and then. 

$1600 gets you up to 4", we are just speculating on the 2". Lets guess $1200 though...

That is $1300 difference, or 10 hours labor. At 1/20th the time to knock out a hole....

I think about 300 holes would cover the difference, plus no more busted knuckles. Assuming the tool lasts 10 years, which it certainly should, that is only 30 knockouts per year. 

Plus it's a cool new toy. That DOES have value. :thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

360max said:


> ...your comparing a Milwaukee knock out set with Greenlee, that's funny. IMO, If you buy Greenlee, you only buy the tool once, it will outlive you!



I am glad to hear of my long lifespan as I am the owner of a Greenlee Hydraulic punch set that needs severe repairs, and I had to gut and replace all the electronics in my 555 with not so modern relays and contactors. 


Don't get me wrong, I love Greenlee tools, but they are not infinite . Mikey can break anything made...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I use the ryobi 1/2" impact ($99) with a 1" socket and the greenlee draw studs Works like a champ up to 1-1/4". Punches holes in just a few seconds. Plus it's nice to have a 1/2" cordless impact around.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish Greenlee slug busters fit it..
I'm tired of the ratcheting in my greenlee 2338 kit.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> I wish Greenlee slug busters fit it..
> I'm tired of the ratcheting in my greenlee 2338 kit.


It comes with both small and large drawstuds for threaded dies aswell as the quick connect draw stud for the milwaukee dies


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I am glad to hear of my long lifespan as I am the owner of a Greenlee Hydraulic punch set that needs severe repairs, and I had to gut and replace all the electronics in my 555 with not so modern relays and contactors.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Greenlee tools, but they are not infinite . Mikey can break anything made...


...every tool will wear, the breakdown/repair point on greenlee compared to others is superior, time has proven that.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

360max said:


> ...every tool will wear, the breakdown/repair point on greenlee compared to others is superior, time has proven that.


Time has proven what? Your running down something that hasn't been released yet and your using time tested as your argument?

Both greenlee and milwaukee sell cordless drills that have been on the market for some time. Now that is a time tested comparison. And I would bet good money a milwaukee drill makes a joke out of the drills greenlee puts their name on


----------

